# Freedom Hawk 12



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone on here have the Freedom Hawk12? I've read some of the older reviews and I'm looking for any updates.

Overall, mixed; either people love it or hate it. I live on the sound, fly fish and cast lures almost exclusively. However, I'd like to be able to take out in the gulf in light surf and light chop, mainly in the normal kayak configuration. Would that be possible? I'll also be moving back to Colorado at some point and would like a kayak optimized for lakes out there.


----------



## onespeedpaul (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't know if you've purchased a kayak already, but I'd like to suggest considering the NuCanoe Frontier 12. It is much less complicated, way more versatile, and easily just as stable.


----------

